# Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?



## tkinateder (20. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal eure Meinung zu zwei Themen rund um die alseits bekannten und gehassten Fadenalgen. Wir haben ein Forellenteich dort haben wir die Bäume ausgelichtet und jetzt haben wir durch die stärkere Sonneneinstrahlung sehr viele Fadenalgen. Ich dachte das ich einige Karpfen dazusetzen damit die Grundeln und das Wasser trüben und somit die Algen nicht mehr wachsen. Was meint Ihr dazu geht das ?
Die zweite Frag ist ein Bekannter meinte man könnte am Einlauf das Wasser über ein Kupferblech laufen lassen damit die Algen kaputt gehen, ähnlich wie auf dem Hausdach, wenn man einen Kamin mit Kupfer verkleidet wachsen dort auf den Dachzeigeln auch keine Algen mehr. Ist das eine Lösung und wichtiger für mich ist das ganze ungefährlich für die Fische ??? oder hat jemande eine weiter Idee wie man diese Algen los wird. Denn so glaube ich das sich di eForellen in den Fadenalgen verfangen und eingehen auch haben Sie bald keinen Paltz mehr zum schwimmen. 

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## eisentrude (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

Fadenalgen entstehen aus verschiedenen Gründen: in erster Linie durch erhöhte Nitrat- und Phasphatwerte (Fütterung, Eintrag durch Regenwasser von umliegenden Feldern etc) - unbedingt messen! 
Zum zweiten, meist in Verbindung mit Erstem, durch vermehrte Sonneneinstrahlung. 
Ist der Teich nicht all zu gross, hilft evtl. eine pH-Wert - Änderung durch Erlenzapfen, Stroh o.Ä. - aber nur, wenn der pH bei mindestens 7 bis 7,5 liegt; er sollte nicht unter 6,5 gesenkt werden! 
Ansonsten hilft nur die mechanische Entfernung (z.B. Akkuschrauber mit Gewindestange -und rauswickeln...)  
Von jeglicher Chemie im Teich kann ich nur abraten - meist enthalten die Mittel auch Kupfer - und Kupfer ist für Speisefischteiche bzw. Koiteiche absolut tabu und auch vom Gesetzgeber derart reglementiert - soviel gleich zu Deinem Kupferblech. Der Einsatz der chemischen Algenmittel führt meist zu einem Jojo-Effekt, so dass Du später immer höhere Konzentrationen einsetzen musst.


----------



## eisentrude (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

Noch eins dazu: wenn jetzt schon bei sehr niedrigen Wassertemperaturen die Fadenalgen wuchern, solltest Du wirklich bei den Wasserwerten anfangen und auch drauf achten, was da so nebenbei in den Teich läuft.


----------



## Gast 1 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

Völlig unverbindlich,
aber wie wäre es mit ein oder zwei Graskarpfen?

Wir haben welche im Teich und haben keine Probleme.

Es gibt allerdings unterschiedliche Meinungen und ich bin hier nicht vom Fach.


----------



## C.K. (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

Ich bin in Chemie nicht so das Ass, meine aber das sich Kupfersulfat bildet. Das tötet nicht nur die Algen ab, sondern auch alle Weichtiere wie z.B. Schnecken und Muscheln.
Daher ist es nicht ratsam, solche Methoden anzuwenden.

Ich würde nach den Ursachen suchen und diese beseitigen. Der Rückschnitt der Bäume war zwar der Auslöser aber nicht die Ursache deines Problems.

Mein Vorposter hat mögliche Ursachen aufgezählt, da solltest Du ansetzen.


----------



## THD (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

Hallo tkinateder,
dass ihr jetzt schon Probleme mit den Algen habt wundert mich, entweden habt ihr von der Felddüngung was mitbekommen oder... ihr füttert zuviel, hat sich evtl. die Fischmenge über den Winter reduziert ?
Das mit den Grasfischen (auch Silberkarpfen oder Marmorkarpfen) wird wegen des für einen Forellenteich typischen kalten Wassers nicht klappen.
Ich würde erst mal mechanisch entfernen (Eisenrechen an Teleskopstange), falls doch Dünger zugelaufen ist, erledigt sich euer Problem mit der Zeit.

Grüße THD


----------



## bernie1 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

http://www.maw-teichtechnik.de/27029.html

Klick hier mal.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## tkinateder (22. März 2005)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die vielen Tips.
Also der Teich ist nicht zu groß 10 auf 20 Meter und im Schnitt 180 tief. Welche Menge sollte man 
da an Stroh oder so reinhängen und wie of sollte das gewechselt werden, würde ich gerne machen. Was mir gestern aufgefallen ist das es evtl.
sein kann das es die Fadnealgen sind die letztes Jahr abgestorben sind und jetzt da das Eis geschmolzen ist
an die Oberfläche kommt.
Wir werden das ganze rausziehen so gut wie es geht wollen dann Fische einbringen die Grundeln ?! um das Wasser
ein weing zu trüben damit die Algen nicht mehr wachsen ! wird das funktionieren. Wenn es für Grsßkarpfen zu
kalt ist was könnte man noch einsetzten evtl. Schlei die wollen wir sowieso einsetzen in unseren zweiten Teich 
darinn sind Karpfen und der ist auch warm und voll ok von den alten usw. kein Problem.


Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## THD (22. März 2005)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

Hallo tkinateder,
nach deinem letzten Beitrag bin ich etwas unschlüssig, ob das überhaupt Algen sind, du schriebst:
"sein kann das es die Fadnealgen sind die letztes Jahr abgestorben sind und jetzt da das Eis geschmolzen ist
an die Oberfläche kommt."

Ich beobachte bei uns folgendes:
1. Direkt nach dem Abschmelzen finde ich in vielen Gewässern mehr Fadenalgen (z. Bsp. an Ästen) als sonst im Jahr.
2. In kleineren Teichen löst sich mit Beginn der Vegetation die oberste Schicht der Schlammsohle.
1. ist grün und fadig
2. ist braun mit gasblasen, bis handtellergroß, löst sich beim ersten Regen auf und sinkt in Bröseln zu Grund (heißt bei uns Krötenhaut)

Bitte Beschreibe doch mal, was da bei euch vorkommt.

Grüße THD


----------



## tkinateder (23. März 2005)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

Hi THD

also es ist schon ein teil der schlammschicht mit dabei die oben auf schwimmt aber es sind sehr große Fadenalgen nester vorhanden. 
ich vermute mal das man keine chance hat das ganze so in den Griff zu bekommen, ich werde jetzt die Fadenalgen mit einem Rechen immer rausholen und zu den Forellen noch einige Schlei mit dazu setzten. Für Karpfen ist es vermutlich zu kalt.
Die Schlei grundeln dann ja und wühlen den Grund auf und trüben das wasser dadurch ein. Somit wachsen keine Fadenalgen mehr. Man sieht zwar die Forellenschwärme nicht mehr schwimmen aber man kann nicht alles haben #c hauptsache die Fische sind gesund wachsen und man kann vernünftig angeln. Denn so wie es im Moment ist haben die Fische bald keinen Platz mehr zum schwimmen und der Sauerstoff ist auch schon knapper als er sonst immer war. 
Was denkst du ist das ein Guter ansatz mit der Wassertrübung ?? denn das was aus diesem weiher rausläuft läut in unseren zweiten weiher dort sind karpfen drinnn und auch noch einige schlei, der ist den ganzen tag in der vollen sonne aber durch die wassertrübung haben wir dort keinerlei algen dort haben wir lediglich etwas viele wasserpflanzen aber die bekommen wir duch mähen in den griff. schätze mal das wird so hinhauen mit der wassertrübung ;+ und wir brauchen keine chemie und den fischen tut es auch gut.
Wenn dann die Algenplage soweit erledigt ist, werde ich noch einige Wasserpflanzen in den Teich anpflanzen.


----------



## bernie1 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

HalloTHD gebe dir in allem Recht.
Hier noch ein Link dazu
*http://www.hausarbeiten.de/faecher/hausarbeit/bik/6211.html*

*Frühjahrs- Vollzirkulation* 
_ schmelzen der Eisschicht und erwärmen des Oberflächenwassers 
_ bei +4°C hat H2O wider eine einheitliche Dichte 
_ Wind bringt die gesamte Wassermenge in Bewegung - es kommt zur Frühjahrs- Vollzirkulation 
_ Vermischung von Tiefenwasser und Oberflächenwasser
*Folgen* 
_ Zirkulation führt zu einer Stoffumschichtung 
_ in die Oberflächenschicht gelangen Nährstoffe, in die Tiefenschicht sauerstoffreiches Wasser 
_ die Stoffumschichtung ist um so besser, je flacher ein Gewässer ist 
_ deshalb: in flachen Gewässern eine bessere Nährstoffverteilung 
_ negative Folge: es kann sich eine massenhafte Entwicklung von pflanzlichem Plankton einstellen - bezeichnet als Wasserblüte

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## tkinateder (23. März 2005)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

@bernie
hi danke für diese tolle info genau so sieht es aus, so wie ich das sehen wälzt sich das wasser um.

werde aber trotzdem die trübung durch fische machen das keine algen mehr wachsen.


----------



## Gohannes (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

Hallo Angelfreunde, habe ein ähnliches Problem,
habe seit kurzem einen Forellenteich. 25m x 35m. also nicht gerade klein. Habe mittlerweile auch ein großes Problem mit Fadenalgen. Die Wasseroberfläche ist innerhalb von zwei wochen zur hälfte mit Fadenalgen bedeckt. Wir keschern sie dann mit einem Kescher heraus. Klappt ganz gut aber ich habe keine Lust das den ganzen Sommer zu machen. Der Vorbesitzer hat schon drei Graßkarpfen besetzt (á 6kg). Leider weiß ich nicht ob die sowas fressen. Haben auch noch 8m² Wasserpflanzen. Wird aber auch irgendwie mehr. Kann aber auch sein das die mit dem Fressen nicht nachkommen.#c
Haben mittlerweile noch zufällig drei zusätzliche Graßkarpfen eingesetzt (á 8kg) also ziemlich große dinger. 
Habe aber auch schon in einem Tread gelesen das die dinger genau das Gegenteil bewirken, wegen plankton und so.... genauer kenn ich mich auch net aus.

Das mit dem Heu werd ich auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren! Wie ist das mit dem ph-Wert. Was ist zuviel wie solls sein und was zu wenig??? Kann man das selber messen oder muss man das einschicken???

Die Zuläufe sind eigentlich nur reine Quellen. Landwirtschaft wird um den Weiher nicht betrieben. Außer ein Weinberg an einer Seite. Im Sommer wird da gespritzt, kann evtl was reinkommen oder? Muss ich mal ´überprüfen. Luftlinie zum weiher ca. 20m. Aber hab das problem ja schon im Frühjahr.

Kapfen und Schleihen sind auch im Weiher vorhanden aber hauptsächlich halt Forellen. Was die Graßkapfen angeht. Denen macht das kalte Wasser eig nix aus. Sind aber sehr oft an der Oberfläche und im flacheren Wasser, wo es doch ein wenig wärmer ist. 
Was gibts noch für Tipps was ich noch nicht beachtet habe bzw. falsch mache...

danke erstmal...


----------



## AlexX!! (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotfeder



> ....
> Die Rotfeder ist ein Schwarmfisch, der sich in stehenden (Seen, Teiche, Weiher) und langsam fließenden Gewässern aufhält. Hier besiedelt sie vorwiegend flache, weichgründige und pflanzenreiche Bereiche. Die adulten, d.h. die erwachsenen Rotfedern ernähren sich hauptsächlich von Algen und Wasserpflanzen und in geringerem Maße von Wirbellosen der Uferzone....



ich drängel auch schon lange das wir in unseren Teich Rotfedern besetzen
Grüße
AlexX!!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen ! und weg damit ?*

@ thinateder und Gohannes

Das Wasser über ein Kupferblech einlaufen lassen  würde ich lassen liegt der PH-Wert im passischen Bereich (sauer) lösst sich das Kupfer.

Grassfische im Forellenteich sind für Forellenteiche nicht geeignet da sie erst bei Wassertemperaturen um 20°C Pflanzen fressen.

Trübung des Wassers durch Karpfen und Schleien, da kommt es auch auf die Wassertemperatur an da sie auch wärmeliebend sind (Über 15°C).

Für PH-Messungen gibt es im Handel verschiedene Reagenzien womit der PH-Wert festgestellt werden kann.
Der Ideale PH-Wert ist für Fische zwischen 7 und 8.

Gegen Fadenalgen, am besten mit einer Latte mit 2 Seilen am Ende an der Oberfläche über den Teich gezogen und die Algen in einer Teichecke entfernen.


----------

